# R34 GTR Signal Auto President's personal daily...



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Saw the Top Secret R32 Thread, thought this would be an interesting 1 to post to.

SOLD in a matter of minutes I believe  think I would've had it at that price!! :runaway: 

Check it out...

1999 Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R 2.6 TWIN TURBO 2dr Coupe 4WD


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

£30K for a 11000 miles R34 - seems too good to be true!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Price was in the Window also!


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL keightly trade center HAHAHAH thats all i need to say


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah I knew that bit lol, but even then they still have had some decent motors.


----------



## Jayman (Jun 30, 2012)

I personally have NEVER seen a decent motor there. from the photos it looks great, then you see the car in person well you wish you hadn't even bothered to get out of bed.. However im sure the owner will be happy with it and thats what counts!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

God they have been around a while!


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*aka motorhub*

I believe Keighley is also motorhub. Silly cheap prices for high end cars but all I hear is dong touch them with a bargepole


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know them personally or ever done business with them, what I do know is they have had some good cars and bad ones, a few members have given their feedback in various threads/post to comment on either end of the spectrum.

Back to the car... I think I saw this car in a video driven in Australia, but had a monstrous front bumper that looked like the Do-Luck kit or could be another 1 Signal Autos even..?


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> I don't know them personally or ever done business with them, what I do know is they have had some good cars and bad ones, a few members have given their feedback in various threads/post to comment on either end of the spectrum.
> 
> Back to the car... I think I saw this car in a video driven in Australia, but had a monstrous front bumper that looked like the Do-Luck kit or could be another 1 Signal Autos even..?


There were two Signal Auto cars. The "daily" street driven car had a 3.0 single with about 700bhp. The other more extreme track car had about 1000bhp.

If that was their street car then it's been put back to stock


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like these guys snapped it up...

1999 Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R R34 TWIN TURBO GTR + HUGE SPEC + TOYS + 8000 miles | eBay


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

V-SpecII said:


> Looks like these guys snapped it up...
> 
> 1999 Nissan Skyline 2.6 GT-R R34 TWIN TURBO GTR + HUGE SPEC + TOYS + 8000 miles | eBay


Good spot!


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Haha and now with 3,000 miles less!!


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

drives in reverse


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

saw this in japan for sale- gave it a miss


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Jay-pan said:


> Haha and now with 3,000 miles less!!


I noticed that, but didn't want to jump to any conclusions lol, my innocent guess was maybe they added mileage as they thought it would hang about a while and add personal miles/KM's?

So to speak Motorhub actually did a good thing then... opcorn: I would've though it'd be nice to receive a car with lesser mileage in the legit sense of course.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

euroexports said:


> saw this in japan for sale- gave it a miss


Why was that? Is the underneath rusty?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

It was owned by a reputable tuner, I doubt they would have been an inch of rust on the Shell, its possible Euro may have only be looking for less reputable? modified? examples.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Looking at @r32r33r34r35 signature it may seem he owned a diffrent Signal Auto R34 to?

'SIGNAL-AUTO R34 GTR V-SPEC II NUR HKS 2.8 TRACK SPEC 56 SECOND TSKUBA MONSTER'


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

Must have been pretty nice car to be snapped up quick someone obviously thought it was worth more fair play.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

V-SpecII said:


> It was owned by a reputable tuner, I doubt they would have been an inch of rust on the Shell, its possible Euro may have only be looking for less reputable? modified? examples.



To be honest mate if this was the sort of car I was looking for then I'd have bought it.

I would rather pay the extra for a quality car. if your questioning the quality of my cars then have a look on here at the type of quality I settle for and you will see.


As most of you know the prices of GOOD examples have gone mental, so this car was bought by motorhub, prepped etc, and sold for 30k .

Do the maths and see if it's possible to get a quality car with good spec and on top of that add motorhub margin and see if it's possible to buy a car like this


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

euroexports said:


> To be honest mate if this was the sort of car I was looking for then I'd have bought it.
> 
> I would rather pay the extra for a quality car. if your questioning the quality of my cars then have a look on here at the type of quality I settle for and you will see.
> 
> ...


The internet...

I was question anything, but what you said was the point I was making, if you wanted it, you would've snapped it up already. 

Heck I have even saved every angle you took of the R1 and the 2 BB GTR's you had lol (droll over them) aswell as commented on the threads to say how awesome they were.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

V-SpecII said:


> The internet...
> 
> I was question anything, but what you said was the point I was making, if you wanted it, you would've snapped it up already.
> 
> Heck I have even saved every angle you took of the R1 and the 2 BB GTR's you had lol (droll over them) aswell as commented on the threads to say how awesome they were.




never mind bro I think I mis interpreted what you were saying, my mistake, apologies if it sounded wrong what I said.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

No sweat man, keep them lovely R34's coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

euroexports said:


> To be honest mate if this was the sort of car I was looking for then I'd have bought it.
> 
> I would rather pay the extra for a quality car. if your questioning the quality of my cars then have a look on here at the type of quality I settle for and you will see.
> 
> ...







Do you possibly have the link of when it was in japan? 

Reason I ask is I spoke to them and they told me it was not advertised in japan and not from a auction. It was purchased direct of signal auto. The owner of signal auto and the guy who sources motorhub there car's are good friend's and he sold the car to them direct. That's what I've been told. I personally don't believe a lot of thing's people say as I've been to buy cars which have been slated or bragged about how good or bad they are till you get there.


----------



## Will32GTR (Sep 23, 2015)

@r32r33r34r35 

Are there any pictures of your Signal Auto example?


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

hi folks

my friend went to see this car, can anyone shed any light on it, first I can see its had a 10k premium added on it over since it was sold from motorhub

Used Nissan Skyline Coupe in Watford, Heartfordshire | Exclusive Autos Ltd

should he stay well clear?


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

*34gtr signal autos director car*

Hi everyone, can anyone help me and shed some light onto this car please, as ive just happened to view it at Exclusive Autos in Watford, and it is a lovely car although there seems to not be any proof of it being Signal Autos car? The price has also jumped a whopping £10,000 almost just aswel i did my research before rushing into it.

Note to viewing:

1 all centre caps are missing
2 the rear brake light has slight rust(minor)
3 fromt bumper has small finger tip white chip
4 car is too low at full lock it touches the arches
5 windscreen has a finger tip crack
6 it doesnt have any engine proof of being 12000kms or being a directors car?

Will appreciate if anyone can help on some info on this car before i do think of going ahead with it. The car did run nice n smooth handled well too. 

Link is below:
newbie post so doesnt let me post the link, its on "Exclusive Autos " 

Thank you so much


----------



## N1 IAN (Nov 21, 2015)

Man I would begrudge paying the extra 10k from when it was for sale at motor hub your call.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Faisal33GTR said:


> Hi everyone, can anyone help me and shed some light onto this car please, as ive just happened to view it at Exclusive Autos in Watford, and it is a lovely car although there seems to not be any proof of it being Signal Autos car? The price has also jumped a whopping £10,000 almost just aswel i did my research before rushing into it.
> 
> Note to viewing:
> 
> ...



int my view its not worth £40k when you know they bought it for £30k before christmas.

centre caps -custom colour by Volk Japan so you wont be able to get those in the same colour

crack on the screen - new screen would be about £400 plus the rubbers etc

rust - it can happen on 34 on that area of the boot.

its midnight purple colour so very expensive paint 

mileage - take it what you think it is. its had a nismo cluster on the car so original miles would not be reordered

engine bay looks tidy

does it matter if its by Signal Stage of Street - well up to you, but take it with a pinch of salt. if it is, great, if not well the car is ok.

depends if you are buying it for "being a signal car"

If its been to the USA for meetings/events, then i would at least want some documents.

signal in Japan have an office in the US, however the car they sent there was for the drift championships not a 4wd GT-R


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi Matty, yeah i agree with you too but thing is i dnt want to buy a car that has no decent proof of being in shows or being that low mileage etc. I mean centre caps of a showcar in volk wheels cant go missing just like that?

Although all of the missing bits in my previous post he did say he would fix, i just dont see me buying it with the added money on top or leaving a deposit without them being fixed first. Vice versa i think ill wait for another 34 to come by.

Many thanks Matt for the advice


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

people may shoot my down but you have to look at it, to say, are you buying a genuine signal car, with someones word for it? if you are happy with it, go ahead and buy it.

you can get flat centre caps for £100 odd, but not in that colour so not sure how they are going to replace those

i thinkyou need some history with a car that is being touted as "signal auto bosses car"


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The only signal car that looks like is this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR0ebxVoKNo

but, its got different seats, rear wing, and runs a larger turbo

so either its not that one, or its been significantly detuned.

not sure how signal also got the car into to the USA for it to be used (but then im not a USA expert on 34s)


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Faisal33GTR said:


> Hi Matty, yeah i agree with you too but thing is i dnt want to buy a car that has no decent proof of being in shows or being that low mileage etc. I mean centre caps of a showcar in volk wheels cant go missing just like that?
> 
> Although all of the missing bits in my previous post he did say he would fix, i just dont see me buying it with the added money on top or leaving a deposit without them being fixed first. Vice versa i think ill wait for another 34 to come by.
> 
> Many thanks Matt for the advice



If your looking for a special R34, take a look at JM-Imports facebook page - they listed a R34 V Spec II NUR yesterday, 500ps, black - looks good condition.

I bought my R34 from them and cannot fault the service or charges - all IMO. 

GLWTSearch


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

jps said:


> If your looking for a special R34, take a look at JM-Imports facebook page - they listed a R34 V Spec II NUR yesterday, 500ps, black - looks good condition.
> 
> I bought my R34 from them and cannot fault the service or charges - all IMO.
> 
> GLWTSearch


Hi mate, yeah ive seen a few they have got and also seen f1 prestige, harlow jap autos, all seem to have some decent spec 34s. Guess its just the matter of finding the right one


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

matty32 said:


> The only signal car that looks like is this one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR0ebxVoKNo
> 
> ...


Yeah i noticed they only have 750ps and 950ps, 550 seems odd with it being said its been to shows i dont see any pictures over the internet at all with the one being in the advert. Its a lovely car but with seeing peoples reviews about it it doesnt seem like a buy for me, me thinks...


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I totally agree with Matty, I am very suspicious of that car! For all we know it went to signal for an oil change and not much more. Better around although prcies are vey high in Japan right now.

The 550ps Jurgen has is already sold


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

Cardiff R33 said:


> I totally agree with Matty, I am very suspicious of that car! For all we know it went to signal for an oil change and not much more. Better around although prcies are vey high in Japan right now.
> 
> The 550ps Jurgen has is already sold


Yeah i called them today letting them know i wont be taking anymore interest in the car, think the guy didnt know what to say if im honest lol said it'd be very rare to find a low 40,000/50,000 decent import in the UK for £40,000...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we also supply R34s within that budget so if you wish just give us a shout.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Faisal33GTR said:


> Yeah i called them today letting them know i wont be taking anymore interest in the car, think the guy didnt know what to say if im honest lol said it'd be very rare to find a low 40,000/50,000 decent import in the UK for £40,000...


Look around, Torque GT just sold one below your budget


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one landed here in uk akready

message me for details or call 07590106520


----------



## Faisal33GTR (Jan 5, 2016)

matty32 said:


> we also supply R34s within that budget so if you wish just give us a shout.


Thanks mate. Got your pm but i cant send em yet somehow, newbie lol


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

yes that's fine mate just give me a bell.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Yet another Signal Auto R34 for sale.... an absolute STUNNER.... 

MESSAGE TO Richard... you already have a beautiful BB R34 coming over so REFRAIN!! :chuckle:

Used 1999 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale in London | Pistonheads

I don't know the seller, or have anything to do with the car, just had to put out the disclaimer incase somebody thinks I am on some sort of commission. :wavey:


----------



## Millencolin (Jul 29, 2016)

V-SpecII said:


> Yet another Signal Auto R34 for sale.... an absolute STUNNER....
> 
> MESSAGE TO Richard... you already have a beautiful BB R34 coming over so REFRAIN!! :chuckle:
> 
> ...


Saw that car 2 days ago nice car !
I just don't understand of it is a vspec or vspec 2 nur with the badge on the rear bumper .. 
But for the price it will be more a standard vspec;


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Trying to make out what colour the passenger seat is...? Hmm.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Its been a little while since we last posted on here, We have been extremely busy with work and other new ventures. This vehicle is part of our own collection of GTR's and is one of the best spec'd Nissan Skyline R34's in the country. The vehicle is in amazing condition inside and out and drives faultless. For any serious genuine buyers we are welcome to any inspection as always. If you require any further information please do not hesitate to contact us.


Kind Regards

Ricky


----------

